# Manager Reinstatement



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Let's all welcome Will Watts back to the TSF Management Team. In addition to Security and contributions to all our forums, he'll also be involved in the improvement of our new look site.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome back Will, look forward to working with you!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Good to see you back, Will


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome back Will! 👍

--
*Doc* - Citizen Lab's "Security Planner" (Bruce Schneier advisor) - Motherboard's comprehensive "Guide to Not Getting Hacked" - EFF's "Surveillance Self-Defense" - John Scott-Railton's "Digital Security Low Hanging Fruit" - "Digital Security and Privacy for Human Rights Defenders"


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Welcome back aboard Will.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

Congrats Will!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to have back onboard.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome back @Will Watts !!!

Hopefully, you can help us here.

John


----------

